
‘Zoom Trials’ Disconnect Justice - hirundo
https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/zoom-trials-disconnect-justice
======
metabagel
I stopped at ‘Yes, he replies, but the defense attorney is yelling
“objection,” and after a period of silence the judge tells you to forget
that.’

In a real trial, as opposed to on TV, attorneys must state the reason for
their objection. Notwithstanding, I get the point behind the article and it
may be a good point, but this is sloppy writing, which can be a telltale for
sloppy reasoning and sloppy conclusions.

~~~
hirundo
Possibly the court turned off the jurors' feed sound before the defense stated
the reason for the objection. That would be consistent with the thesis of a
remote jury being particularly in the dark.

------
pmdulaney
I would shake in my boots if I were being tried for a crime remotely. Remember
the old thought experiment where you can make a million dollars by pressing a
button that will kill some poor sap in Papua New Guinea?

